# New tank set up - Lights



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Ok, in a couple weeks I will be buying either a 210G with built in overflows, or a 210 with a hang on the back overflow. I have everything pretty much that I will be needing figured out, except the LIGHTS.

So I wanted to ask what you would go with. It will be a 6' tank, so I was thinking two 36" lights. I'd like to go LED, since I see everyone going that way and it looks really nice.

Do you have any you'd recommend that I should look at? Cheap but quality. Ha.. THANKS..!!

-Wes


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have Beamworks but I've heard that the Current Satellite and Finnex models are also good.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I've heard of the beamworks. More or less a generic duplicate of Marineland, right? Where did you get yours, amazon?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in the same boat.. the current usa Satellite plus comes well recommended, the beamsworks are a bargain...

I was thinking of a 4ft light on a 6ft tank that way I could have some darker areas, or 2 3ft lights with a little over lap in the middle... arg decisions..


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

yep. I want two 3' How does LED do with Depth of a tank? The one I'm looking at is 29" tall.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Look up reefbar on ebay, I use these on my reef tank but also use their regular LED's on some of my cichlid tanks. Can't beat the price.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

What kind of lighting do you prefer? Bright.. subdued.. very "white".. ect? I just recently moved from the original Beamswork Freshwater Bright fixtures to the Current Satellite+ and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I got my Beamworks at *Vendor Removed*.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> What kind of lighting do you prefer? Bright.. subdued.. very "white".. ect? I just recently moved from the original Beamswork Freshwater Bright fixtures to the Current Satellite+ and couldn't be happier.


Just a nice bright clean look. The light I have now on my 75G is ok, but only see their color really well when they are right below the light. So if they are towards the front of the tank, you can't see the color very well. The light rests right on the top glass, these LED usually have legs to pick them up off the glass, will that help?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

mambee said:


> I got my Beamworks at *Vendor Removed*


They have really good prices. So which one would I need. The one that is 24-36 or 36-48, I don't get that? I guess it has to do with the legs extending or something?

*Ok, I guess if I read, it says legs extend.. ha


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sparrow19 said:


> mambee said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Beamworks at *Vendor Removed*
> ...


Yes, the first number is the smallest size tank it will fit on. Check the description for actual fixture size.

I have a 6500k beamswork on my 75G african tank and for the most part it like it. It's plenty bright, but the yellowish light mute blues and reds quite a bit. If I were to do it again I would probably get the Current Satalite+ because it is RBG which covers your primary colors. Plus it completely adjustable allowing you to precisely dial in the desired color temperature.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> Sparrow19 said:
> 
> 
> > mambee said:
> ...


What are those and where do you find it? PM me if you have to. I noticed they removed the vendor on the other one. ha


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info clhinds!

Any others who have something different? I want to make sure I buy what's right for me the first time.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Check the aquaticlife edge LED, a little more money. Just ordered one myself but will be a couple weeks


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sparrow19 said:


> Thanks for the info clhinds!
> 
> Any others who have something different? I want to make sure I buy what's right for me the first time.


Welcome!


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

skurj said:


> Check the aquaticlife edge LED, a little more money. Just ordered one myself but will be a couple weeks


guy who runs the fish store here also recommended these today. You will probably get yours before I have my tank ready, if so, can you please let me know how you like them? Thanks..


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure can


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Sparrow19 said:


> yep. I want two 3' How does LED do with Depth of a tank? The one I'm looking at is 29" tall.


I have never used LED lighting but from everything that I have read, you will not get a lot of light down at the bottom of a 29" tall tank.
I have the same 210g that you have and I use a 72" coralife compact flourescent fixture that has four 96w, 36" lamps. I also run 4' dual coralife T5 fixtures on my 5', 26" tall tanks. They really could stand to be either quads or T5 HO.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

noddy said:


> Sparrow19 said:
> 
> 
> > yep. I want two 3' How does LED do with Depth of a tank? The one I'm looking at is 29" tall.
> ...


96W is HO.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

and a lot more power than I want to consume. It would be different if I were trying to grow plants needing a lot of light.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

skurj said:


> and a lot more power than I want to consume. It would be different if I were trying to grow plants needing a lot of light.


Exactly! This is why I like LED - more light per watt.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

skurj said:


> and a lot more power than I want to consume. It would be different if I were trying to grow plants needing a lot of light.


Just trying to pass on my experience with a 29'" deep tank to the O.P. I don't know what height your tank is.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

clhinds78 said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Sparrow19 said:
> ...


The 96w lamps are compact flourescent. The 4' T5s are 28w normal output.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

noddy said:


> skurj said:
> 
> 
> > and a lot more power than I want to consume. It would be different if I were trying to grow plants needing a lot of light.
> ...


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I would go with 2 48" sets beamworks or that other brand.. Here is a pic of mine with 2 48" and one 36" reef bright Beamworks. I also covered up some or the blue LEDs to tone it down a bit. FWIW it's 24" deep. I don't think there would be an issue with a deeper tank.. And yes if it is just the legs that add length.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

JimA said:


> I would go with 2 48" sets beamworks or that other brand.. Here is a pic of mine with 2 48" and one 36" reef bright Beamworks. I also covered up some or the blue LEDs to tone it down a bit. FWIW it's 24" deep. I don't think there would be an issue with a deeper tank.. And yes if it is just the legs that add length.


That looks nice! Kinda wish I would have gotten the reef bright now instead of the 6500k just for the look. Perhaps if I add a few more plants to my tank I will like it more.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

How long is your tank? You have 2 48" and 1 36"? It looks great, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Sparrow19 said:


> How long is your tank? You have 2 48" and 1 36"? It looks great, I can't wait to get mine.


 Tank is 8x2x2 240 gallon, In the back on top 1 36" on the left, 1 48" on the right and 1 48" in front. I would do 2 48" in back but the way the support for the canopy came out it was too tight. Seemed to ok out ok..


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Ah ok, I guess I missed where it was an 8' tank. Then you just have them basically doubled up. They don't put off to much heat? Do you feel just the two lights would be efficient enough?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes two 48" would work fine, I just wanted a brighter tank for my Tropheus.. Heat wise they do get warm but not bad.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Which "K" is yours? I'm assuming the 10,000 or something?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

3300 lumens 46X 10,000K 8 [email protected] 460nm


----------

